# Flake Food



## TerrOr (Jul 5, 2003)

Would piranhas take flake food?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Yes and its hard. it will require your piranha to eat the flake feed really early in the juvi ages and continue on and not let them off the hook.


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

or, let them get pretty hungry first. They'll eat almost anything then. Including each other.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

its a piece of cake if u start them off when they are young









you just have to always give it to them so that they do not get partial to eating meats and not want that flake crap.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Hungry piranhas will not eat flake food. Maybe sinking pellets but not flakes for sure.


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

> o snap its eric Posted on Jul 14 2003, 11:22 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Hungry piranhas will not eat flake food. Maybe sinking pellets but not flakes for sur


My bad, everyone seems to say that they will eat just about anything when really hungry. I never let mine get that hungry though.


----------



## ion (Jun 20, 2003)

Why would you want your Ps to eat flake food? Those food are for baby Ps only........









You can feed them with variety of foods (feeders, beef heart, shrimp, etc), why choose flake foods?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My reds loved it when they were babies, and even now (more than a year later: 5-7" in size), they enjoy a flake or two occasionally when I'm feeding their non-piranha tank mates...


----------



## TerrOr (Jul 5, 2003)

just want more variety.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

mine eat flake and i never fed it to them as juvies. they just like it sometimes.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

Flakes are part of my small spilo's diet right now because he's very small, I personally would'nt want to keep my piranha on flakes, why do it when they don't need it, just my 2 cents.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

because there is a lot of vitamens and stuff like that in the flakes. gives them a lot of added stuff that meat usualy doesn't


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

the only P i got to eat flakes and pellets are gold spilos and really small reds


----------



## piranhasaurus (Feb 12, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> the only P i got to eat flakes and pellets are gold spilos and really small reds


 ditto


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

YEA ONLY SMALL BABIES OR JUVES OR 1inch
but i think bloodworms R better
LaZy


----------



## TerrOr (Jul 5, 2003)

im soon getting an elongatus around 5in is it possible to get him to eat flakes?


----------

